# sausage making and smoking supplies



## brandx (Jan 19, 2006)

Check out this site www.sausagesource.com. The spice mixes are Ricks own brand and they're fantastic. Give em a try. The prices for equipment aren't bad either. I have the good fortune of living only a few miles from this little shop and you'd be amazed at the amount of equipment he can pack into that little store. The best part is walking into the place. The pleasant odor of all the spices hits you immediately. For folks like us who all share the same interest its like a little shot of ecstacy! Rick is also more then happy to answer any questions one may have on sausage making and related topics. His address is on the bottom of his site. Tell him Joe sent you.


----------



## cheech (Jun 4, 2006)

Awesome link I could spend a ton of time on that site.

There are a few items that I can now add to my wish list.

Funny how I never get all the items I want and the list keeps growing


----------



## brandx (Jun 4, 2006)

I was in there this afternoon. He had a cooler that wasn't bringing the temperature down and he wanted me to take a look at it. I had to pick up a pkg. of  hog casing anyway. He was smoking some shrimp in a Bradlee smoker which I promptly pigged out on. He also has a stand right outside the shop where he sells homemade sausage grinders, etc. He offered to buy me lunch and because I couldn't decide between the bratwurst and kraut or the hot italian with onions and peppers he made me one of each. I am paying dearly for that now as we speak as my stomach is letting me know that a German and an Italian cannot co-exist together in such close proximity. LOL On top of that I walked out of there with another big bag of spices, goodies, and equipment along with the casings I went there for. This happens quite regular. Ya know, maybe that little shop being so close to my house is not such a good thing afterall.    :?


----------

